# Windowscreen cone on stucco - Best method to secure?



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

through the roof caulking,smells like model airplane glue and sticks to anything,and can be pulled off if u have to.now i say this assuming u don't want to use a mechanical fastener


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

How about "sticky tacky"? You know, the clay-like rubbery adhesive stuff your teachers always used to stick posters to the chalkboard & walls?
Here's a link to the product at partycity.com (not recommending them over anyone else...was just first in Google results): Sticky Tacky


----------



## WISHBONE (Sep 15, 2010)

Paul McCarty said:


> I need to secure some screen over a hive entrance on a stucco wall. Any suggestions for a good method that is not too destructive?


if it is hardcoat (cement based) stucco it should be fine to use thru the roof, silicone,etc. but if its synthetic stucco(styrofoam based) be very careful cause it pulls loose very easy. i would staple to syn. & use silicone on hardcoat. dry silicone pulls off easily & leaves no mess. i have pulled syn. off with cheap duct tape.


----------

